# Fast and Furious Charger



## spencer1984

Based on the first movie kit from Revell:














































Comments/criticisms are always welcome. A full writeup on it is available here.


----------



## Saroyan

Great build!! Very tight and clean!! I also like that you really stuck to the movie car by keeping those ridiculously skinny tires on the back!!

In the last seen of the first movie - I think the car jumps a train or something- I recall seeing those narrow tires and thinking- that motor + those tires= nothing but smoke!!


----------



## superduty455

Nice clean build. I'll have to watch the movie again to see the tires. I was more disgusted that it would smoke'em and do a wheelie! LOL
Chris


----------



## spencer1984

Thanks, guys!


----------



## falcondesigns

Nicely done....I first learned to drive in a Charger


----------



## FLOYDFROG

Wow, that's a great looking car! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jingles

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

